# Atlas 15-5220 snowblower Manual



## atlasman (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi all I have an atlas 15-5220 22 inch 5hp Briggs and Stratton snow blower. Attached are the manuals that came with them. I also have a list of authorized dealers for it that came with it back in the day. If anyone wants that I can upload that too.

The Briggs and Stratton engine code is 130202 0973 01 79050806. My parents kept the manuals so I will share them


----------



## atlasman (Dec 14, 2020)

This atlas snow blower seems to be made well. It is easy to find parts for the engine/carburetor. The exhaust valve clearance was way off and made the snowblower lack power. (ground the valves down to clearance and lapped the valves until no light showed up).
I also cleaned the carburetor.
After that the the engine runs great.
Below video helps for any beginners like me.





But hard to find parts. I think my Auger input shaft bearing is starting to go bad.


----------



## Doofy (Dec 6, 2020)

Thanks for the Manual downloads. My Tru-Test (True Value) was the 5220 and was made by Atlas. This is the first printed info that I have seen. Mine is in very good condition and I am the second owner. I did install a new 6.5 hp engine on it.


----------



## Atlas 8 HP (Jan 6, 2021)

atlasman said:


> Hi all I have an atlas 15-5220 22 inch 5hp Briggs and Stratton snow blower. Attached are the manuals that came with them. I also have a list of authorized dealers for it that came with it back in the day. If anyone wants that I can upload that too.
> 
> The Briggs and Stratton engine code is 130202 0973 01 79050806. My parents kept the manuals so I will share them
> 
> ...


----------



## Atlas 8 HP (Jan 6, 2021)

thanks for the manuals. I got a atlas 8 hp a couple years ago. the powerdrive is not drive is not working very well. I am looking for a rubber friction wheel replacement part. does anyone know the size and or part supplier? thank you


----------



## Doofy (Dec 6, 2020)

Atlas 8 HP said:


> thanks for the manuals. I got a atlas 8 hp a couple years ago. the powerdrive is not drive is not working very well. I am looking for a rubber friction wheel replacement part. does anyone know the size and or part supplier? thank you


I have a Tru-Test made by Atlas the model is 5220. The Friction Disc is 6" in diameter. It has a center bolt and 3 other bolts holding it on. I am also searching for one or one I can make work. I think I can make an MTD #05080A, #85216 or #8779 work by welding a washer in the center hole and re-drilling the three bolt holes. I haven't seen any others that were even close.


----------



## Atlas 8 HP (Jan 6, 2021)

Doofy said:


> I have a Tru-Test made by Atlas the model is 5220. The Friction Disc is 6" in diameter. It has a center bolt and 3 other bolts holding it on. I am also searching for one or one I can make work. I think I can make an MTD #05080A, #85216 or #8779 work by welding a washer in the center hole and re-drilling the three bolt holes. I haven't seen any others that were even close.


thanks I was on the mtd canada website last night. they had two rubber friction discs .. one had a diameter of 4.9 inches and the other 5.5 inches. I am not sure if those are inside the disc or outside the rubber disc measurements. if the 5.5 is a inside diameter than it may be a 6 inch on the outside diameter. is the 6 inch you have outside diameter measurement?

I used to have a snapper mower and arien snow blower and they both had rubber disc power drive systems so they may have the 6 inch


----------



## Doofy (Dec 6, 2020)

Atlas 8 HP said:


> thanks I was on the mtd canada website last night. they had two rubber friction discs .. one had a diameter of 4.9 inches and the other 5.5 inches. I am not sure if those are inside the disc or outside the rubber disc measurements. if the 5.5 is a inside diameter than it may be a 6 inch on the outside diameter. is the 6 inch you have outside diameter measurement?
> 
> I used to have a snapper mower and arien snow blower and they both had rubber disc power drive systems so they may have the 6 inch


Yes, OD is 6". 1-3/4" between bolt holes and the rubber is about 9/16" wide. I never measured the thickness of the rubber. The first MTD number I listed has to large of a center hole but I figured I could weld in a large washer and make it work. I have no way of knowing if a smaller diameter friction disk would work.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Part #: 240-915Name: Drive Disk (PRICE CHANGE)Description: Drive Disc - Fits MTD Snowblowers and Riders. Models 500, 510, 520 and 600, also found on John Deere Snowblowers - made by MTD. Measures: 6" OD X 1-1/8" ID (3) bolt hole pattern.Catalog Page: 40-18Retail Price: 31.19








OEM NamePart No.​Mtd05080​Mtd05080A​Mtd706-15971​Noma (amf,canadiana,dynamark)50696​Noma (amf,canadiana,dynamark)85212​Noma (amf,canadiana,dynamark)85216​


.....a possibility ?


----------



## Doofy (Dec 6, 2020)

nwcove said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the one I've been looking at that would need the washer welded in the center. Lawnmowerpartsworld lists it for $15.


----------



## Doofy (Dec 6, 2020)

I need to take a closer look at my friction disc. Some are a two piece design and you can just replace the rubber ring. Others, the ring and disc are one piece. Now, I am not absolutely sure what I have.


----------



## Doofy (Dec 6, 2020)

Doofy said:


> I need to take a closer look at my friction disc. Some are a two piece design and you can just replace the rubber ring. Others, the ring and disc are one piece. Now, I am not absolutely sure what I have.


I tore the friction disc out of the Tru-Test 5220 (Atlas Model 15-5220). It measures 6" OD (worn some). The MTD #05080AP or the superseding numbers will fit.


----------

